
This might be last post you read - kingsidharth
http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2010/10/next.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+typepad%2Fsethsmainblog+%28Seth%27s+Blog%29
======
anigbrowl
Let me guess, stop reading blogs and go sell something?

